# Newton MA police new scheme



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like this one.


----------



## Badge 17 (Aug 27, 2005)

well done. i am still a fan of their all black cars with the silver and blue lettering though...


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I tried doing the old all black car but failed miserably lol


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

dmackack said:


> I tried doing the old all black car but failed miserably lol


That's probably a good thing because it would have been "too intimidating" to the other cars and models..........inch:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I do like the all black cars better too.I put it on ebay.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZscalemodelvics


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

nice work. have seen movie credits for model makers. might be your calling


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

didn't realize it was a replica until I read the posts... well done!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Very nice...well done!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jost got this in my email today. Apparently the model set has become a "motivational" poster:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Roflmao,when officers come to my house thats the first thing they wanna see lol.


----------

